# Minn Kota Ulterra struggling to deploy



## manolorodero (6 mo ago)

This was a _slightly_ used ulterra that I got for a great deal from my boat manufacturer. It is also sadly the black freshwater version (I know, I know, but I really wanted it). I got it working flawlessly and it has for many many months. The only real damages to it were cosmetic and the little plastic clicky ramp thing that kinda curves to hold the motor in at the front is cracked but thats about it. Anywho, up until about 2-3 days ago I noticed that the motor kinda struggled to deploy itself while fishing in a grass flat. The motor had quite a bit of grass on it when i stowed it but i thought nothing of it and cleaned it up. Long story short, the motor is now struggling to deploy even worse now to the point that it only starts its deployment and about 1 inch of the way through I can hear it kinda get stuck and start making almost a sandy grinding noise. Sometimes it will force its way through but mostly it just stops until i give it the slightest little push to force it through. It also stows PERFECTLY fine as if nothing is wrong. Its just the deploying. I have never done any sort of lubing or greasing of any sort to the motor, the only thing I do is spray the hell out of it with freshwater after a fishing trip just like I do with the entire boat and all my gear. I was wondering if this is enough information to sort of point me in the right direction to solve this problem as I am a total newbie to trolling motors and theres really nowhere for me to just have it fixed. I could also provide a video of this deploying issue if needed. Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Contact Minn Kota directly - you'll find they're very helpful - and if (as I suspect) your motor needs some repairing... they'll be able to point you to your nearest authorized repair station... Here's their number (800) 227-6433, when you call there will be a recording touting all their services -stay on the line eventually someone will free up and assist. Can't say enough good things about them. One of their techs helped me connect my new remote (bluetooth) just today. 

If I remember correctly that Ulterra (I have a Terrova) deploys with a belt and gears... if it's not working properly quit using it until it's been repaired or risk additional damage...


----------



## cdmalgee (Oct 15, 2020)

Minn Kota really is great with them customer service, I would check to see if tightening the belt and spraying the shaft with pledge works first, but Capt Bob is right about how helpful and knowledgeable they are.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

CAUTION: First hand experience. When it starts doing that it needs to go to a service center before you ruin the motherboard.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

I had an issue with my ulterra 1 or 2 times on my old bay boat - There is a way to reset how it stows / deploys in a few steps - I believe I used this video:


----------



## manolorodero (6 mo ago)

After completely cleaning the entire shaft with soap and water and then covering it in armor all as recommended by minn kota themselves, it kinda fixed the problem and kinda didnt. It definitely didn't make it any worse thats for sure. Sometimes it deploys without a hitch, usually it deploys with a slight scratchy hitch, sometimes with a pause, and other times it needs a good push from me to get down. It stows perfectly fine. I tried to see if it was the rubber belt that the thing runs on so I attempted to tighten it with an allen key but its pretty much tightened as far as it will go even tho it seems loose toward the top end that isnt close to the trim motor - the belt tightens gradually as it gets closer to the trimming motor whatever height it may be at. Theres really no debris or dirt that I can see inside the rubber ridged gear or its cutout but there does seem to be this weird fuzzy stuff in some parts, almost like a felt looking texture. I dont know if thats just the rough plastic and its normal but the more i tried to just scrape at it the worse it got, not sure if it needs sanding or if thats even the culprit. I can definitely hear the sandy grinding noises coming from the first inch or two inches when it tries to deploy in the trim motor area. Attached is a youtube video i just uploaded to demonstrate the deployment and stowing if anyone can further help me or identify the issue. For now, its definitely still usable tho.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sometimes simple is best....the more moving parts, the more to fail....the "deploying" MK's have been a problem since day one....if your still under warranty force the issue for a new one


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

yes, I own an auto deploy MK and there is no amount of bending over lift/stow effort that would make the auto deploy worthwhile. Anyone want to trade


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I just ordered a new Lund for fly fishing western lakes. And yes I absolutely am putting an Ulterra on it. When they don't work yup they are a pain. But they work most of the time in my experience (3 different Ulterras) that the value of them far exceeds the down side of when they are broken.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Good luck I will be following. Mine is only 2 years old and not experiencing issues so far (knock knock). I will add that this is a game changer for me as a mostly solo fisherman. When I am on the poling platform and want to stop pushing then i can deploy while still on platform. Also if you are in strong current and want to crank up big motor and need to keep your from smashing into stuff you can put big motor in gear and then stow the TM without risking anything.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

csnaspuck said:


> Good luck I will be following. Mine is only 2 years old and not experiencing issues so far (knock knock). I will add that this is a game changer for me as a mostly solo fisherman. When I am on the poling platform and want to stop pushing then i can deploy while still on platform. Also if you are in strong current and want to crank up big motor and need to keep your from smashing into stuff you can put big motor in gear and then stow the TM without risking anything.


Best advice I can give is IF something starts to go haywire take it immediately to a service shop. They can fix a small problem before it gets bigger. The biggest problem is that a small problem that guys try to just deal with ends up ruining the control board. They are easy to replace just takes time for service guy to get it. We all like to save a buck but IMO we can take that too far.


----------

